# Great wine quotes



## arcticsid (Dec 3, 2009)

Heres a site I came across. Some great wine quotes in here. Not a bad site either.http://www.rackwine.com/WineQuotes/
Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Pretty cool Troy. I like to add a quote on each of my labels where there is usually a govt warning.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice link Troy!


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool... thanks for the link, Troy.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Heres a site I came across. Some great wine quotes in here. Not a bad site either.http://www.rackwine.com/WineQuotes/
> Troy



I may use some in my Wine Club. Nice going..


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 8, 2009)

My favorite is, and always will be:
"In vino veritas" ("In wine is truth"; "The truth is in the wine")


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 22, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> My favorite is, and always will be:
> "In vino veritas" ("In wine is truth"; "The truth is in the wine")



Wasn't that one uttered by a fellow by the name of Benjamin Franklin?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 22, 2009)

VineRipe said:


> Wasn't that one uttered by a fellow by the name of Benjamin Franklin?


Alcaeus, Greek poet aroud 620 BC. It was translated into Latin by Pliny the Elder, who lived around 63 BC.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 22, 2009)

Ben didn't speak latin as far as I know or remember, I should because I read hi autobiography a few years ago. He was quite the guy. Did you know it was him that came up with the first "circulating library"? Library as we know it. he knew the importance of sharing knowledge.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 22, 2009)

OP, I have a frsh calling card, I'd love to yack at you outside of here. If you are into it PM me and give me a number and I'll ring you directly!!


----------



## surlees (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, Troy. Maybe this should be a sticky.

Fred


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 22, 2009)

surlees said:


> Thanks, Troy. Maybe this should be a sticky.
> 
> Fred


Scroll back in the thread, and you'll have the author of the saying.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=33813&postcount=8


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know about Franklin's ability to speak Latin, Troy. Wouldn't really surprise me if he did as it was pretty common educational fodder in those days. I do know that fellow got around and *KNEW* how to have himself one big ol' time!

I was reading around the web about him the other night, and thought I recollected seeing that quote attributed to him, but I may very well be mistaken there. Either way, if he did say it, he "borrowed" it from that there Alcaeus feller as Old Philosopher pointed out to me. 

I do know he went out and single handedly gathered the money needed to start the first charity hospital in the U.S. It ( the Pennsylvania Hospital) is the oldest hospital here and is still operating. Yessir, quite a card, Mr. Franklin.

Enough so that when the English heard that he was to arrive there by ship one time, a ranking advisor advised (as advisors are wont to do) "Lock up the women and bar the harbor. We do NOT want him on our shores!" lol


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, yeah... Ol' Ben was quite the "rake" as they used to say.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 22, 2009)

He spoke French.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 22, 2009)

je parle francais aussi. But noone is going to emboss me on a coin. His story is quite intersting. Ben Franklin was Ben Franklin. His controbutions can never be be discounted!


----------



## Calamity Cellars (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard a comedian's joke that went like this:

I was walking down the street and I saw a wino eating grapes. I said, "Dude... you have to wait"


----------



## DageonYar (Jan 5, 2010)

Calamity Cellars said:


> I heard a comedian's joke that went like this:
> 
> I was walking down the street and I saw a wino eating grapes. I said, "Dude... you have to wait"



That would be Mitch Hedberg  Great comedian. May he rip...


----------

